# UK Ancestry Visa - quick question about financial requirement



## Guildenstern (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,

First official post in the forums, but I have being using them for a long time now as a reference database for past visas. So before I go on, let me extend my thanks to all the people who put time in to assisting others on these forums. Very, very much appreciated.

I have a quick question regarding the financial requirements for UK ancestry visa, which I would be grateful if anyone could answer for me.

I have been living in the UK for 2 years now on a Youth Mobility visa (I was born in Canada). My partner and I got married last year and this July (2013) we'll be heading to Canada temporarily while I submit my application for an ancestry visa.

We have all the documentation together and prepared. My youth mobility visa expires on 5 July, so we're going to fly in to Canada just before expiration and submit the online segment of my ancestry visa application on the 6th. 

We both have stable jobs in the UK, so we're hoping it will be a fairly quick process and that we're in Canada no more than two months so that we can return to our home in the uk and resume life as normal.

I presently have 3500 (CDN) in savings. But because I am married, would the financial requirement be raised so as to take in to account the two of us?

If so, would anyone know of the rough amount of savings we should be aiming for? Keep in mind we already have a place in the UK, etc.

Thanks deeply in advance - I appreciate your time


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Is your husband a British Citizen? If he is, rather than returning to Canada and applying for an ancestral visa, he could sponsor you as a spouse. If, combined you earn £18,600 annually, seems like the easier option.


----------



## Guildenstern (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Leanna,

Thanks for your reply.

My wife is a British citizen. We considered what you suggested initially, but in the long run it will work out easier for us and the (foreseeable) future will be more secure if we go the ancestral route. We're just unsure about the financial savings part of it (as per my post above).

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can certainly use ancestral route. Many couples do. No set amount. For those setting out new in UK, about £3000 to £5000 but as you have housing sorted, what you have now us probably just enough but a bit mote will help.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Guildenstern said:


> Hi Leanna,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


In terms of savings for an Ancestral Visa, there are no set guidelines. Usually there is a savings amount required for the initial stay - finding a flat, job, etc. Since you already have these things I imagine your $3,500 CAD will suit you just fine. 

In terms of timelines, I'm not 100% on that. Better wait and see what some other members have to say


----------



## Guildenstern (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Joppa and Leanna,

Thanks so much for your replies. Again, it is very much appreciated.

We had thought that it would still be ok, even though we're married, if we have the rough savings target of about £3000 - £5000. I just wanted to double check on here, because I wasn't 100% sure.

Just to clarify, we will have $3500 (CDN) in savings on top of our UK savings which will probably be about £2000 after our plane tickets and everything else. 

I called the UKBA about a month ago and enquired about timelines. I was told that I could apply for my ancestry visa immediately after the expiration of my current visa, which is why we plan to apply straight away.

On my application, we were going to set our departure date for about 2 months from the submission of the application (which should be fine, because I think that's what we did last time). 

My only other concern is that my CDN savings was recently transferred in to an accessible account and will only have 3 months worth of bank statements at the time of application. Our UK account will have 6 months worth of statements and will also show steady, healthy income. 

For my Canadian savings account, I was planning on supplying the 3 months of statements and a certified letter from the bank confirming the amount of funds available.

For our UK account, we were going to submit 6 months of statements plus a certified letter confirming amount of funds available.

Thanks again


----------



## Guildenstern (Apr 9, 2013)

One more thing:

On the guidance notes for employment outside the points based system (that is supplied on the ancestry visa page of the UKBA website), it states that we should provide 'up to six months' worth of pay slips and bank statements to provide evidence of income/savings. 

Does anybody know whether this means that it is obligatory to provide six months exactly of bank statements, or whether by 'up to' they mean that any amount up to six months (say, 3 months worth) would be acceptable?

I know in the past people have been granted an ancestry visa with 3 months worth of statements. Have the requirements been changed to six months, or has it always been 'up to six months' but 3 months is deemed to be enough?

As I mentioned above I will be providing information for 2 accounts. I plan on providing 6 months of statements for my UK account and three months of statements for my Canadian savings account. Do you think this will be ok?

Thanks again for your time, very much appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think the requirement is set in stone. Enough evidence to show you have healthy finance so that you won't become a burden on the state. Probably 6 months is good, but if you can't, 3 months will be sufficient.


----------



## Guildenstern (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

That's what we had thought, but it is always nice to get a second opinion.

Thanks again for your time. Be well.


----------



## hazelm01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Am I right in thinking that the 3 to 6 months of bank statements is to show that the money is actually your savings and not somebody elses money you borrowed to obtain a visa?


----------



## Guildenstern (Apr 9, 2013)

hazelm01 said:


> Am I right in thinking that the 3 to 6 months of bank statements is to show that the money is actually your savings and not somebody elses money you borrowed to obtain a visa?


Yes, the 3 to 6 months of statements is to show your savings/income. I never had this issue so I'm not too sure, but if there are any big and not immediately identifiable deposits (meaning out of the ordinary), I think they require that you explain where the money came from.

Someone else might be able to give you better information, though.


----------

